
Winter Storm Highlighted Problems for Power Generators - Caveman_Coder
http://www.energycentral.com/c/gn/winter-storm-highlighted-problems-power-generators
======
Caveman_Coder
"Extended outages, or retirements, among the region’s nuclear power plants
would have detrimental effects. At the same time, having stored fuels like LNG
and oil at dual-fuel units, combined with imports from Canadian hydro
facilities, could help maintain reliability."

We need some kind of disruption in the energy generation market...I mean we're
shutting down our nuclear power plants without adequately accounting for the
loss in generation capacity...perhaps there will be some innovation in
distributed generation, but either way, it'll be interesting to see how things
go in this industry.

